# 12" planer model GM1206



## Cue (Oct 18, 2010)

I inherited a 12" Chinese made planer, the model number is GM1206 2.5HP and it says 1999 on it. When I powered it up the drive belt broke. I can't seem to find any info on this planer on the net, anyone know what manudacturer is GM? Or where to possibly get a belt?
I read one reply I did find that said is was the same as the Ryobi AP13 but looking at the part diagram that belt seems smaller.

I wrapped a piece of string around the pulley's and it looks like the belt should be around 29" and it has 5 grooves in it with 6 "teeth" if that helps.
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Cue (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone with any info??


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Have you tried Hutchinson? Very good selection:

http://www.hutchinsontransmission.com/transmission/index3.html?langue=EN


----------



## Cue (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks like they aren't in the US and I dont know the size of the belt since it is broken in pieces.


----------



## Cue (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone else??


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

Have you looked at v-link belts? Then u can make it as long/short as you need.


----------



## Cue (Oct 18, 2010)

It is not a V belt so those wont work. It is a flat belt with 5 grooves and 6 peaks like a serpentine belt.


----------



## qgranfor (Jul 2, 2010)

Cue said:


> It is not a V belt so those wont work. It is a flat belt with 5 grooves and 6 peaks like a serpentine belt.


Oops, I should have read your original post most closely I see. :blink:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

If there's a Grainger nearby, take a piece of the belt and your measurement to them. They might be able to match it up for you. My quick search of their site showed 417 flat belts in stock but the tooth quantity and length of course vary. Here's what I came up with:
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/sy...r-transmission/ecatalog/N-cc1/Ntt-drive+belts


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's another source*

They are called poly v belts:
http://www.beltsforanything.com/site59.php  bill


----------



## Cue (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks, ill give them a try but since the belt is broken and pieces are missing since it was so dry rotted it may be hard to get a size, as there is no tension adjustment on it either.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*3/4" blue painters tape*

If you can easily get to the pulleys, wrap a continuous length of BPT around and around the pulleys until you have a stiff section of tape, say 1/16". Yeah, you'll use a lot of tape, but it will duplicate the belt length pretty much. Then you can cut it apart or send it to the belt company for them to size it.....You want a tape that won't stretch while you wrap it.  bill
My Craftsman 10"model 152.22124 saw uses a similar size poly V belt like this:
*220* on diagram 
Number:OR91721Substitution:27720.00  *Manufacturer authorized substitution:* 27720.00 may differ in appearance, but is a functional equivalent to prior parts including OR91721.
*$9.49* In stock


----------



## Cue (Oct 18, 2010)

Got a couple belts coming from them, hopefully they will work.

Thanks


----------



## AnM8 (Dec 30, 2011)

Cue,

I have the same generic Chinese 12" Planer, part number GM 1206. I picked it up years ago at one of those traveling tool shows (Homier and Cummings?) that used to tour the mid-west.

Like you, I turned it on after several years of sitting idle and the belt disintegrated. The original belt is a goldish yellow, with the same 5 groves and 6 teeth you described. I have not gotten an accurate measurement on the length, but the 29" you mention in your post appears to be about right.

Did you ever find the a suitable replacement for your planer?

Please let me (and the rest of the world) know.

Thanks,

AnM8


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

You can just go to a hardware store and bring a piece of the belt in and tell them it needs to be 29 inches long and might they have something that will work. That's all I can thing of to find a belt for it


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Gents, this here thread is over a year old. : )


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

sorry


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Nothing to be sorry about, just funny!


----------



## AnM8 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Planer Belt*

Yep... a year old "thread"... Isn't Google amazing? So now in 2012, I have the exact same problem "Cue" fixed back in October of 2010. (I guess I let mine sit unused longer than he did.) I have the exact same "crappy" machine... and the exact same "crappy" Chinese belt.

The good news is, Cue did all of the ground work for me a year ago. I hope to learn from his experience.

Hopefully he is still a member of this forum and can let me know what he found. Did any of the belts he purchased work? If so, where did he get the one that worked the best? Can I get a part number? How has it held up?

Unfortunately, I don't get to do woodworking as often as I would like. I envy you guys who get to do projects regularly. For this very reason, I bought the "cheapo" version in the first place. Once I get it fixed, I will use it for the project at hand, and it probably won't see action again for another 10 years... which is why I want to avoid shelling out the $$ for a "real"... "name brand" planer.

Cue, if you are out there, I would love to hear from you... or anyone else who has had to replace a belt on one of these "No name" (Part Number GM1206) 12" portable Chinese planers.

Thanks guys, (I hope everyone has a great 2012!!)

Respectfully,

AnM8


----------



## timandsteph32 (Mar 2, 2012)

Same planer...same issue. Broken belt. Did anyone find the correct size and a supplier?
Thanks to anyone who can help.
Tim


----------



## Longerhorn (Feb 14, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but I stumbled on it while trying to find a belt for this same planer. Here is what I found.
http://www.beltpalace.com/295j6.html
Hope this helps the next person who ends up here while searching for a belt.


----------

